# Help! Headphones and in line mic issue on Fascinate!



## whotookmylogin (Nov 19, 2011)

Please forgive me if this is not the appropriate place to ask!

I cannot seem to find an answer to my question. I have searched the Goog, high and low...to no avail....

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] I have earbuds with an inline mic (Tried iphone earbuds and Samsung OEM....both wok on my wifes iPhone) and for the life of me I cannot get the mic portion to work on my AOKPed Fascinate. The ear buds (speakers) work great. Is anyone else experiencing this? Is this an issue with MTD roms? Thanks in advance for your help. [/background]


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

whotookmylogin said:


> Please forgive me if this is not the appropriate place to ask!
> 
> I cannot seem to find an answer to my question. I have searched the Goog, high and low...to no avail....
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I have earbuds with an inline mic (Tried iphone earbuds and Samsung OEM....both wok on my wifes iPhone) and for the life of me I cannot get the mic portion to work on my AOKPed Fascinate. The ear buds (speakers) work great. Is anyone else experiencing this? Is this an issue with MTD roms? Thanks in advance for your help. [/background]


As far as I know, this is an issue with MTD Roms, the mic doesn't work on that type of headphones with MTD. I didn't use MTD roms for a long time because I used my headphones as my hands-free. I switched to a nice set of bluetooth headphones, with calling feature, and haven't looked back.


----------



## whotookmylogin (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks! What model of bluetooth headphones did you get? Are you happy with them?


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

whotookmylogin said:


> Thanks! What model of bluetooth headphones did you get? Are you happy with them?


I got these LG Tones... I'm _extremely _happy with them. Great battery life, good sound, and work great for phone calls. They vibrate and ring when you get a call, and the controls will work with music to pause, skip, and go back.


----------

